# Boone SS Ti Cogs



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

made ya look!


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

jct said:


> made ya look!


First I've heard of them. But they look sweet!


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

yea i think their heyday was early 2000s. they made chainrings back then too. they are probably one of the most sought after SS cogs in existence.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Had one years ago and it performed flawlessly. May "need" another.


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

I may need another one too. I have a 21t Boone sitting in a box since I moved from a place with mountains to Plano Texas.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

I still have several. Ride one on my SS every ride.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I still have one brand new Boone 17t. 

Ride mostly Chris King stainless cogs but have a few Wolf Tooth ones and an Endless too.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

So can you buy these now? it looks like the website is updated since i last checked them out? although they dont seem as ornate as the old ones. Still might have to plunk down some stimulus $$ on these.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

Jefflinde said:


> So can you buy these now? it looks like the website is updated since i last checked them out? although they dont seem as ornate as the old ones. Still might have to plunk down some stimulus $$ on these.


you can place an order. when i inquired mid-week, they said 2 weeks-ish to make and send out. they got 60 orders in 2 days. i'm sure they're into the hundreds by now.


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh ****, Boone is back? Nice!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I took a look at those old/new Boone Ti cogs. They look amazing and yes they’re expensive,about 100bucks,but here is some of the other brands cog prices.
1. Wolfe Tooth Stainless Steel $60
2. Endless Bike Kick Ass aluminum cog $50
3. Liner bike SS modular cog system $60
Just a few of the higher end cogs for reference.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

The Boone to cogs are $66.50. You can order them right from the website. That is crazy cheap for a ti cog. Based on the prices above for Stanless steel it is a no brained to me to go Ti.


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

Jefflinde said:


> The Boone to cogs are $66.50. You can order them right from the website. That is crazy cheap for a ti cog. Based on the prices above for Stanless steel it is a no brained to me to go Ti.


That's for the smallest size. An 18T is $85.50, for example. Still an excellent price for Ti though.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

My bad. I didn't see the price increase as size does. 

These have been added to the Xmas list for things I will buy myself. Hahahaha.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

hardmtnbiker said:


> I took a look at those old/new Boone Ti cogs. They look amazing and yes they're expensive,about 100bucks,but here is some of the other brands cog prices.
> 1. Wolfe Tooth Stainless Steel $60
> 2. Endless Bike Kick Ass aluminum cog $50
> 3. Liner bike SS modular cog system $60
> Just a few of the higher end cogs for reference.


who is liner bikes or was that supposed to be Niner?


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I think I paid $120 for my Niner Ti cog. It's still in great condition almost ten years later.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

milehi said:


> I think I paid $120 for my Niner Ti cog. It's still in great condition almost ten years later.


This.....with 15k miles on mine, it's still looking great.....and best of all, I can still flip it around.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I always wanted the Niner just because of the bling factor. A buddy of mine won one in a raffle at a race, and it came with a fancy box and such. 

I may have to order a Boone. I always used Surly because they're bomb proof and cheap. I literally never change my gearing though, so why not throw down $66 for a sexy ti cog?


----------



## groundpounder17 (Oct 19, 2020)

What all rear free hubs do they make these for?


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

groundpounder17 said:


> What all rear free hubs do they make these for?


I doubt they make them for anything other than typical Shimano HG. The stuff to set up XD as SS is a complete system, not just a single cog. I don't think anyone has come out with Microspline yet, though someone needs to because very few new bikes are coming with HG these days.


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

groundpounder17 said:


> What all rear free hubs do they make these for?


Just HG.


----------



## groundpounder17 (Oct 19, 2020)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I doubt they make them for anything other than typical Shimano HG. The stuff to set up XD as SS is a complete system, not just a single cog. I don't think anyone has come out with Microspline yet, though someone needs to because very few new bikes are coming with HG these days.


I'm getting ready to order a wheelset for my Canfield HT SS build and I really don't want to go HG in case I decide to switch over to a geared bike, but I don't want to fool with that setup they have for XD either. I'm really surprised no one is making a single cog for XD and microspline yet.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

groundpounder17 said:


> I'm getting ready to order a wheelset for my Canfield HT SS build and I really don't want to go HG in case I decide to switch over to a geared bike, but I don't want to fool with that setup they have for XD either. I'm really surprised no one is making a single cog for XD and microspline yet.


Depending on what hub you get, it should be pretty easy to get both freehubs so you can swap them out.


----------



## groundpounder17 (Oct 19, 2020)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Depending on what hub you get, it should be pretty easy to get both freehubs so you can swap them out.


That is my plan, but it would be easier if they just made cogs for the different setups. I'm going with a Chris King Hub so my guess is that the freehub change won't be cheap. I am hoping however that I won't go geared and will be happy with the SS setup.


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

groundpounder17 said:


> I'm getting ready to order a wheelset for my Canfield HT SS build and I really don't want to go HG in case I decide to switch over to a geared bike, but I don't want to fool with that setup they have for XD either. I'm really surprised no one is making a single cog for XD and microspline yet.


Single cogs for XD without some sort of carrier mechanism aren't really feasible since there isn't a way to adjust the chainline. I imagine microspline cogs will come at some point though.


----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)

If building a new wheel set why not just go with an HG hub? If you decide to switch to gears is the slightly lower range of 1x11 even going to be an issue when you were running SS in the first place?


----------



## btboone (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi guys. Good to be getting back into it. There’s a lot of catching up to do, both in making more of what you guys want as well as the new technology that has passed me by as I was working with the titanium rings solely for so long. I’m open to making stuff with microspline or whatever is wanted, but I’d love to take direction from you guys, the ones that know. I was taken completely off guard for the huge pent up demand for the single speed cogs, so I shifted focus from my new cranks to those. There’s lots of fixtures and programming involved. I want to get to chainrings next, so would do some 110mm old school stuff first while I check further into the single narrow wide type stuff.

I would love for you guys help guide me on what’s needed. 🚴‍♀️


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

btboone said:


> Hi guys. Good to be getting back into it. There's a lot of catching up to do, both in making more of what you guys want as well as the new technology that has passed me by as I was working with the titanium rings solely for so long. I'm open to making stuff with microspline or whatever is wanted, but I'd love to take direction from you guys, the ones that know. I was taken completely off guard for the huge pent up demand for the single speed cogs, so I shifted focus from my new cranks to those. There's lots of fixtures and programming involved. I want to get to chainrings next, so would do some 110mm old school stuff first while I check further into the single narrow wide type stuff.
> 
> I would love for you guys help guide me on what's needed. ?‍♀


I anticipate that there will be an increasing demand for microspline cogs over the next couple years as fewer and fewer mountain bikes ship with HG freehubs. Currently there's no one making them at all, so you could probably grab quite a bit of business just by being the first. However, not sure if the volume right now would be enough to justify the tooling/programming costs (and I have no idea about the complexity of switching between HG and microspline from a CNC perspective). Not worth trying to make anything for the XD freehub IMO - it requires building some sort of carrier to thread onto the freehub because there's no way to adjust chainline otherwise. Problem Solvers has a kit, but it costs almost as much as a new freehub.

As far as chainrings go, the market has shifted almost entirely to direct-mount, at least in the mountain bike world. 110BCD is pretty much dead. There are three primary direct-mount standards at the moment: Race Face, SRAM, and Shimano. Race Face's standard is limited to them, but they're the most common aftermarket crank manufacturer right now by a long shot. The SRAM 3-bolt standard is also used by Praxis and Cane Creek (there's likely a market for Ti chainrings to go with the Ti CC crankset, so that might be a good place to start?) that I know of. Maybe a few other minor players as well. White Industries has their own standard, as does E*Thirteen, but those are relatively uncommon. Those not running direct-mount use 104BCD or 96BCD (11-speed Shimano).


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

btboone said:


> Hi guys. Good to be getting back into it. There's a lot of catching up to do, both in making more of what you guys want as well as the new technology that has passed me by as I was working with the titanium rings solely for so long. I'm open to making stuff with microspline or whatever is wanted, but I'd love to take direction from you guys, the ones that know. I was taken completely off guard for the huge pent up demand for the single speed cogs, so I shifted focus from my new cranks to those. There's lots of fixtures and programming involved. I want to get to chainrings next, so would do some 110mm old school stuff first while I check further into the single narrow wide type stuff.
> 
> I would love for you guys help guide me on what's needed. ?‍♀


I am probably squarely in my own niche here, but I for one would like to see Cannondale direct mount rings.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

btboone said:


> Hi guys. Good to be getting back into it. There's a lot of catching up to do, both in making more of what you guys want as well as the new technology that has passed me by as I was working with the titanium rings solely for so long. I'm open to making stuff with microspline or whatever is wanted, but I'd love to take direction from you guys, the ones that know. I was taken completely off guard for the huge pent up demand for the single speed cogs, so I shifted focus from my new cranks to those. There's lots of fixtures and programming involved. I want to get to chainrings next, so would do some 110mm old school stuff first while I check further into the single narrow wide type stuff.
> 
> I would love for you guys help guide me on what's needed. ?‍♀


Frankly, with my bike being set up with direct mount, there would be no desire to install a spider in order to use a chainring of obsolescence. 
Micro Spline, you had me at the mention of Micro Spline. That would be Dandy, Peachy, Awesome, Bitchen. Now I would have a use for the MS driver on the shelf! It's right there, behind the bottle of Orange Soup sealant... There, you found it!!


----------



## btboone (Apr 28, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> Frankly, with my bike being set up with direct mount, there would be no desire to install a spider in order to use a chainring of obsolescence.
> Micro Spline, you had me at the mention of Micro Spline. That would be Dandy, Peachy, Awesome, Bitchen. Now I would have a use for the MS driver on the shelf! It's right there, behind the bottle of Orange Soup sealant... There, you found it!!


I get that. It would be just to satisfy the old schoolers out there. I also have the programs written and the fixture plates for some here. The direct mount stuff will take more legwork. The narrow-wide takes much thicker plate, and that can't be good with the price of titanium the way it is. I imagine that I could simply write logic into my single speed cog programs to do micro spline if the diameter is similar to the normal Shimano stuff. If someone has a micro spline hub body laying around, I could measure it, design my toolpath, and return it.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

btboone said:


> I get that. It would be just to satisfy the old schoolers out there.


This is a good call. Stridsland Journal on Instagram has been making N/W for old school BCD patterns, and the last time he got a batch of them I think they were sold out within a day or two. I'm still rocking a few surly O.D. cranks, so I would like have more chainring options for those BCD's, but also have a few 64/104 BCD cranks still going too. On the flip side, I've got a modern shimano SLX direct mount, the previously mentioned Cannondale Hollowgram, and others. If I had a microspline hub I'd happy send it your way, so far just a built up wheel.


----------



## btboone (Apr 28, 2004)

I've had many people state that they would buy the 110's if I had them. I do have a Cannondale Hollowgram chainring here, but none of the other stuff.


----------



## JustRon (Nov 20, 2009)

I just got an email saying the two Boone cogs I ordered have been shipped... sweet!


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I always wanted the Niner just because of the bling factor. A buddy of mine won one in a raffle at a race, and it came with a fancy box and such.
> 
> I may have to order a Boone. I always used Surly because they're bomb proof and cheap. I literally never change my gearing though, so why not throw down $66 for a sexy ti cog?


Tried one Surly ages ago and didn't like it. They are loose/sloppy fitting on my freehub bodies (Chris King, DT Swiss and Stans) compared to most other cog brands. If figured it would start gouging the splines at some point.

Can't believe Boone is back at it making cogs. I ordered some up already!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Jefflinde said:


> who is liner bikes or was that supposed to be Niner?


It's supposed to be Lunar Bikes





Lunar Bikes Custom Mountain Bike Products


Custom Bike Hubs, Cogs, Chainrings, and Tools




www.lunarbikes.com




I never tried them but they look cool ?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

jct said:


> made ya look!


Just dropped Microspline!!


----------



## groundpounder17 (Oct 19, 2020)

teamdicky said:


> Just dropped Microspline!!
> View attachment 1925969


Thanks for posting this! Thanks


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

As soon as the wheel box and the 22T cog arrive, I'm gonna mount them back up!


----------



## ssjimbo (Dec 6, 2016)

I just got in a micro spline cog and it occurred to me that I need spacers. I haven't pulled off the cassette yet, so are the spacers a specific diameter? What are other people using. An internet search for micro spline spacers turns up nothing


----------



## btboone (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi Jimbo,
The inside diameter of any spacer would be 1.300" or 33mm minimum. The width of the cog is 8.5mm. I can make some, but they are not very cost effective to do it. There are headset spacers and other stuff that can work for that.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

btboone said:


> Hi Jimbo,
> The inside diameter of any spacer would be 1.300" or 33mm minimum. The width of the cog is 8.5mm. I can make some, but they are not very cost effective to do it. There are headset spacers and other stuff that can work for that.


I will try to post pictures of what I did on my setup. I love my Boone Ti SS Cog! 
Verbally though, I used the old 7/8/9 speed cassette spacers, the ones that have the grooves that fit the HG freehub, those rest just perfectly on a microspline hub. The challenge was the step down as you've seen also. I was able to take an old 1 1/8" headset top cap (the one that would push against the compression ring) along with 1 headset spacer if I recall and use it with my SLX 12-speed lockring. Hopefully this helps, I'll get pictures or a video here in a few days as this probably needs some dialing in as more people use the Boone Ti SS cogs.


----------



## ssjimbo (Dec 6, 2016)

I just needed to know what would work. It's about a mm smaller than HG, so HG spacers would be sloppy.

ETA, I didn't think about the HG spacers sitting on the outside of the splines. Interesting. I still have gears on my bike. It'll probably be a couple months before I swap it over.



btboone said:


> Hi Jimbo,
> The inside diameter of any spacer would be 1.300" or 33mm minimum. The width of the cog is 8.5mm. I can make some, but they are not very cost effective to do it. There are headset spacers and other stuff that can work for that.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

ssjimbo said:


> I just needed to know what would work. It's about a mm smaller than HG, so HG spacers would be sloppy.
> 
> ETA, I didn't think about the HG spacers sitting on the outside of the splines. Interesting. I still have gears on my bike. It'll probably be a couple months before I swap it over.


I think as long as you use the older/plastic-y HG spacers that have the chunkier tabs, you should be fine. Mine had no play on the micro-spline section, of course I did have to make sure to line the tabs up to sit on top of the microspline. (of course, we are talking bikes here, where there is always something that goes wrong  )
Where I did have some play and I had to make sure to hold it just so, was the step down portion to the lockring, but once I got it all lined up well, it was good.


----------



## GoldenPromise (Dec 4, 2020)

btboone said:


> he width of the cog is 8.5mm.


I don't have the cog in front of me, but does this mean the centerline of the Boone ti cog is 4.25 mm? Or is there some offset? Trying to determine where I need to set my cog (HG SS Boost Classic Onyx hub). Onyx claims a range of chain lines from 45 mm to 64.05 mm as I recall. I'm looking to go boost/52 mm.

Thanks everyone


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

These are pretty sweet looking. I've used Chris King cogs in the past. This maybe a nice little upgrade when it's time to change the cog.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is my Boone Cog on my new SS whip


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

I have always run Chris King cogs, providing what I considered a great combination of bling, durability, and weight. Now that Chris King is no longer in the cog business, it seems that Wolf Tooth is the only real option similar to the CK cogs.......if they are ever in stock someday. I tend to stick to one gear ratio on my singlespeeds and if there is a chance I might need different gearing for a ride, I use a different bike. I have worn out CK cogs and even had to have the worn cog changed on a WI freewheel. For all those that have some serious time with the Boone Ti cogs, have you found that they last significantly longer than the various stainless cogs? The Boone cogs are nice, no doubt about that, but is it primarily just bling or are there any practical aspects to running a $100 cog?


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

BrianU said:


> The Boone cogs are nice, no doubt about that, but is it primarily just bling or are there any practical aspects to running a $100 cog?


It's both. They are works of art, and bombproof. Up until Boone started selling these again, people were still paying $150+ for 20 year old cogs. When I first heard they were being sold again, my first search result was for an ebay sale where the cog sold for $175, and it still looked to be in good shape.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/3201522/ 19t for sale


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

BrianU said:


> I have always run Chris King cogs, providing what I considered a great combination of bling, durability, and weight. Now that Chris King is no longer in the cog business, it seems that Wolf Tooth is the only real option similar to the CK cogs.......if they are ever in stock someday. I tend to stick to one gear ratio on my singlespeeds and if there is a chance I might need different gearing for a ride, I use a different bike. I have worn out CK cogs and even had to have the worn cog changed on a WI freewheel. For all those that have some serious time with the Boone Ti cogs, have you found that they last significantly longer than the various stainless cogs? The Boone cogs are nice, no doubt about that, but is it primarily just bling or are there any practical aspects to running a $100 cog?


It’s definitely a bling thing but honestly the price of aluminum and SS cogs are not cheap. I bought an Endless Cog for $54


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

hardmtnbiker said:


> It’s definitely a bling thing but honestly the price of aluminum and SS cogs are not cheap. I bought an Endless Cog for $54


Yeah, I know what you mean. Having always ran CK cogs, I am kind of used to spending $60 for a cog and at least the Wolf Tooth stainless is still around that price range.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

BrianU said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. Having always ran CK cogs, I am kind of used to spending $60 for a cog and at least the Wolf Tooth stainless is still around that price range.


I‘ve run Boone Ti cogs exclusively for almost 15 years. I had a full range from 16-21. In ‘09 I lost them all in a fire, along with some front chainrings. They are far superior to anything out there.

I just replaced my 10 year old 20 tooth with a new one because a couple teeth on that one bent under heavy load while climbing. Dang ! Teeth still have good life on them but don’t think straitening it is a good option. 

Hope fully they will make some chainrings to fit the Eewings soon


----------



## dtownmtb (Jan 20, 2004)

Will these work with a 12 speed chain?


----------



## GoldenPromise (Dec 4, 2020)

dtownmtb said:


> Will these work with a 12 speed chain?


They do. I have a bike that used to rock a 12 speed XTR drivetrain that I "upgraded" to single speed, since microspline cassettes creak so badly. I've been through 2 XTR 10-51 cassettes, and an XT version and all three creak like mad. I can reduce the creaking by tri-flowing the pins but that only lasts a short time. The XT cassette was the least creaky, but it still creaks somewhat. Annoying as hell to say the least. I kept the stock 12 speed XTR chain and XT 32T chainring, got the microspline Boone cog and a Paul Melvin, and the new setup runs smooth and silent. Not sure if this is a good long term solution, but it's working well for now, and allowed me to recycle some of the parts I already had on the bike. I'd ask Boone if he has designed his tooth profile to work with 12 speed HG+ chains, but I think I read that it would somewhere else at some point.


----------



## dtownmtb (Jan 20, 2004)

GoldenPromise said:


> They do. I have a bike that used to rock a 12 speed XTR drivetrain that I "upgraded" to single speed, since microspline cassettes creak so badly. I kept the stock 12 speed XTR chain and XT 32T chainring, got the microspline Boone cog and a Paul Melvin, and the new setup runs smooth and silent. Not sure if this is a good long term solution, but it's working well for now, and allowed me to recycle some of the parts I already had on the bike. I'd ask Boone if he has designed his tooth profile to work with 12 speed HG+ chains, but I think I read that it would somewhere else at some point.


Super, thanks!


----------



## Gold Spore (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Gold Spore (Dec 27, 2021)

Ok, 

Let me first say this: Bruce Boone is an outright professional. I emailed him a couple days leading up to Christmas and even on the 25th itself he was prompt with response. This was my first time setting up a single speed and had multiple questions in regard to spacing and Bruce quickly responded. From what I remember I placed my order on Christmas Day and received it on New Year's Eve. If some of y'all are still on the fence about Boone, don't be. The products are top notch and the service is even better, may as well give now because the time is coming for you to give everything up anyway.


----------

